# Newbie here-some of my macroshots :)



## michakac (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello!
I'm new on this forum,so i'll introduce myself.I'm Kacper ,i'm 15 and i live in Poland.I like macrophotography especially .Here are few of my macro photos:

1:





2:




3:




4:




5:




What do you think ?


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 31, 2011)

I absolutely love the 2nd, do you mind sharing your settings?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree. These are all really good, but the second one is fantastic!   Great work.


----------



## michakac (Aug 31, 2011)

I used tamron 90 it was early morning this summer (about 6 am) These bursts are just dew.All of my photos got exif data if you want see settings like iso,aperture and time.
Here are more from that morning:
6




7




8





9





10


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2011)

I particularly like #1 and #8.  The first one is just great... good DOF, great focus, great colors, good lighting, well executed IMO.


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 31, 2011)

These are just great. I have really enjoyed them. Great job, can't wait to see more from you. You're 15? You have a great eye! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Aerr (Aug 31, 2011)

These are gorgeous! I love #1 and #2. #2 looks so dreamy, like a watercolor painting.


----------



## jrice12 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just my opinions...
First set #1: Good DOF choice, very good focus centering (on eyes). Color scheme works well - neutral fly on brilliant green and that eye is perfect.
First set #2: Very good eye for composition, great background bokeh, terrific color scheme. However, brightness is too high (This is corrected with Second Set #1 along with a color shift).
First set #3 & #5: Lighting hurt this one. Maybe one of those little 12" diffuser disc would help? Missed a bit on focus (or motion blur)

2nd set #1: Repeat from first set: I was going to question the color fedelity of previous version of this one - here it looks like the brightness and color got corrected, however, I like the color of the first one!
2nd set #2: Good composition, circles of confusion work well with the straight lines of the twig. Lighting may have hurt this one too. The red at the bottom of twig is point of interest but too small - would have maybe gotten closer to that. Some of the chroma around the water drops seem strange.
2nd set #3:Good background, maybe a little too bright(?). Face of bug in shadowy area compared to rest of image.
2nd set #4: Lighting killed this one, but bug wasn't in good position anyway so not much loss.
2nd set #5: Background is perfect - get rid of the bug and you have a nice shot here!

At 15 you are doing better than me! Keep it up. The only pointer I might give is to take care with exposure time. Outdoor work in direct sunlight can be maddening and going after things that move make it even harder, but keep an eye on the meter, bracket if you have time and also look into carring a small diffuser disc to help with direct sunlight contrasting.

Spider!  I forgot about the spider.  I think this is what we used to call "garden spiders", harmless critters and pretty.  Their backs have the neat pattern but to my eye the back-end of a bug doesn't work.  Best to find a different angle and focus point for this one?


----------



## michakac (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you all-especially jrice,your advices are really helpfull.I have to built a diffuser for my flash (I've got metz 48 and yn 460)but i haven't got idea how it should looks.


----------



## niftydriftyprod (Aug 31, 2011)

number one is my favorite. it is soo close. amazing.


----------



## michakac (Sep 4, 2011)

Next one:
11:




12:
12:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13:




14:





15:





16:


----------



## anth_333 (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome Photo's Where do you find the bugs?


----------



## michakac (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks 
In the meadow near the house.


----------



## anth_333 (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool! What Lens Do You Use If You Don't Mind Me Asking?


----------



## michakac (Sep 4, 2011)

I use tamron 90/2.8  You can see in exif all data


----------



## anth_333 (Sep 4, 2011)

Umm I am noob how do i view the Exif? .. Sorry


----------



## niftydriftyprod (Sep 4, 2011)

your first photo reminds me of the fly on wikipedia. 

Macrophotography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

its the bottom right photo on the page


----------



## Bukitimah (Sep 5, 2011)

I like your photos. Macro is not always about close-up but also how you present them. I think some were over exposed. Did you do this intentionally? At 15, you are going to be a pro soon! keep it up. I am also a fan of macro because these insects don't complain. 

Do you usually use flash? I also make my own diffuser.


----------



## Emersyn (Sep 5, 2011)

I especially liked numbers 2 and 11.  Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work.


----------



## PhotoTish (Sep 5, 2011)

A very nice set of photos - especially 6 and 7 in post #4.  :thumbup:


----------



## PhotoTish (Sep 5, 2011)

anth_333 said:


> Umm I am noob how do i view the Exif? .. Sorry



If you use Mozila Firefox there is a free Exif reader add-on - just go to the add-on page and search for "Exif".  Once you download it you right click on the photo and (unless the Exif info has been removed) you can see the settings used.  I didn't know it was available until it was mentioned on this forum a while back.  :thumbup:


----------



## MatteDotCom (Sep 6, 2011)

Really enjoyed #1 and #2 those were great shots!


----------



## untouchednalive (Sep 8, 2011)

i love 2, 7, 9 & 16....i love how #2 gives the feel on peace and calm....i really like #9, it almost looks like a mini priest walking through heavenly grounds....and 16 is awesome, just love how the spider stares back at you like it's curious about what it is you are doing!


----------



## snapsalot (Sep 11, 2011)

The second one of the dragonfly is amazing. I should hire you to take my pictures


----------

